# Young Collie Bitch needs good home



## dave h (Nov 20, 2008)

We have a fantastic, obedient, good looking short haired collie bitch (Poppy) who is 20 months old. She has been spayed and vaccinated and looked after by our family (inc. three children) since we got her from a farm in Wark in Northumberland. She has normal 'rounding up' tendencies with our pet cat (!) and sheep but we have not trained her with sheep. She is obedient, always comes back when called, has learnt a few tricks and is good with people. Unfortunately we are going to have to let her go. We can give her enough exercise and stimulation but our youngest has many small friends that call round and she has snapped at a couple. Probably no more than either jealousy or misreading a signal or similar but... we can't really take the risk. She really is a fantastic dog and would continue to make a great pet - if only our little girl was a bit bigger!
We want her rehomed not sold and so if anyone out there has any bright ideas, I'd love to hear them. We are based in south Northumberland, but could travel with her - we go over to the Lakes regularly and also down to North Yorkshire. Hope you can help - photos and more details available on request.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

aww that sad that you have to rehome her....  i have collies all my life never had any problems with them....
i hope when you rehome her that the next owners know what a collie involes..not getting at you .. 
but remember you are just passing on the problem and not fixing it.. (hope i didnt offend you)


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

do you have any pictures?


----------



## dave h (Nov 20, 2008)

I can email you a few more pictures that I took in a rather snowy and cold garden this morning but can't work out how to post them on this site! If you email me on [email protected] then I can send you the pics.

i'm trying to put them on the 'pet photos' section as well.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*i hope you find a loveing home for her, she is such a beauty..*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes gorgeous, i hope you find her a loving home soon,


----------



## david&kath (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi David, hope you don't mind but we've sent you an e-mail.


----------



## dominique (Jan 6, 2009)

dave h said:


> We have a fantastic, obedient, good looking short haired collie bitch (Poppy) who is 20 months old. She has been spayed and vaccinated and looked after by our family (inc. three children) since we got her from a farm in Wark in Northumberland. She has normal 'rounding up' tendencies with our pet cat (!) and sheep but we have not trained her with sheep. She is obedient, always comes back when called, has learnt a few tricks and is good with people. Unfortunately we are going to have to let her go. We can give her enough exercise and stimulation but our youngest has many small friends that call round and she has snapped at a couple. Probably no more than either jealousy or misreading a signal or similar but... we can't really take the risk. She really is a fantastic dog and would continue to make a great pet - if only our little girl was a bit bigger!
> We want her rehomed not sold and so if anyone out there has any bright ideas, I'd love to hear them. We are based in south Northumberland, but could travel with her - we go over to the Lakes regularly and also down to North Yorkshire. Hope you can help - photos and more details available on request.


aw poppy is gorgeous she has almost identitcal markings to my male border collie Shadow.
Has she found a loving home yet?


----------



## wayne day (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi iam intrested in your collie bitch i live in blyth northumberland i have a 2 year old doughter and my girlfreind is pregant with my 2 doughter. i like to walk place . me aqnd my girlfreind used to have a germansheperd but sadly died of old age. a and ever since have been after a new dog. thank you for your time in this matter. wayne day


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

wayne day said:


> Hi iam intrested in your collie bitch i live in blyth northumberland i have a 2 year old doughter and my girlfreind is pregant with my 2 doughter. i like to walk place . me aqnd my girlfreind used to have a germansheperd but sadly died of old age. a and ever since have been after a new dog. thank you for your time in this matter. wayne day


The reason he is rehoming her is that she has tendancies to be short with "young" children

She is lovely hope she finds a great home.


----------

